
What is it about Linkedin that you hate or wish it improved upon? - p17b
Every now and then I see people complaining about Linkedin on twitter and other places. I am curious if Linkedin has added any benefits to your professional career? What is it about the platform that you don&#x27;t like. What other substitute products do you use when it comes to professional networking?
======
moocowtruck
stop spamming me, stop harassing me to get paid version, show me why linkedin
can be valuable instead..when i talk to people i barely hear "oh linkedin
helped us find this candidate" so what does linkedin do?!

------
tjoff
The spam and data collection they do are absolutely criminal.

Also unusable without an account.

~~~
p17b
But do not all major social networks collect data in some ways?

~~~
Artemix
That doesn't make it any more acceptable.

And this is not simply a social network, but a work-oriented one.

~~~
tjoff
Exactly, you'd expect a site such as linked in would be better in this regard.
It seems they harvest your contacts and send emails on your behalf nagging
everyone you know to join linkedin. An absolute disgrace.

------
AznHisoka
I wish there was a way to ask questions to people who work in a certain field
and get relevany responses. Groups are graveyards and have little discussion.

And since people’s time is not free, I would love an advertising product where
I can survey these people and get paid per response.

------
Artemix
I wish it'd be less bloated, the web-app is quite heavy

